# Caxton - Don't rely on it for fuel in France!



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

I cannot get my Caxton card to work for fuel in France although no problems in supermarkets!!
Rgds
Alshymer


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alshymer

It might be worth mentioning for anyone new to touring Europe, that it's not a good idea to rely upon any single card.

As you say, they don't all work in every situation, they can go wrong, the bank might cancel them if you forgot to inform them, or the ATM might eat them.

We always take two, if not three different cards abroad with us, and have been very glad we did so on many occasions. No need to carry all of them around of course - leave the ones you don't need in the safe or hidden elsewhere in the van.

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

alshymer said:


> I cannot get my Caxton card to work for fuel in France although no problems in supermarkets!!
> Rgds
> Alshymer


Hi , when you say supermarkets is that at the checkout for food etc ?

or at the pumps for fuel ?

I my experiance not many, if any, pumps accept any card other then a FRENCH one on the 24hr pumps,

but they can be used at the forecourt kiosk, Bizarre I know but that is France for you


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

RTM

https://www.caxtonfx.com/currency-cards/how-they-work

"Your prepaid card will not work at automated petrol stations

For security reasons your Caxton FX card will not work at automated petrol stations. We recommend that you avoid using them or you use an alternative card to settle the bill."


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I usually only keep my caxton card as a back up but I'm sure I've used it before at a manual station at the kiosk.
As mentioned, Caxton specifically state not to use at an automated pump.

In the main I use a Clarity card for fuel payments and it works fine at the pumps, including automated ones.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Worth mentioning although not to do with fuel, my wife uses her caxton card mainly for cash withdrawals abroad and has had money ringfenced when witdrawing from a hole in the wall, see....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-225513-caxton.html

Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I use twp cards. My default one is Caxton. In 3+ years the only refusals I have had are in automated petrol pumps and parking machines at aires both in France. Pay and display aires machines are OK but BEWARE. Don't drive into a barrier controlled aire that has a CC payment machine at exit IF you only have a Caxton card.

Dick


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't think we've ever had the Caxton work on the automated pumps. Credit cards and the debit card work though. Much easier than queuing up to pay while people buy gas bottles, and some of the payment lanes are very narrow indeed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And the automated pumps are often quite a bit cheaper than the manned stations.

Always worth trying first if you can.

Dave


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Caxton Card*

So it all makes me think what is so good about the Caxton card.

Is it not better to have an account that does not charge for withdrawals(we opened an N and P one especially)and can be used all the time........................SO FAR!!

Do agree with the point about having at least a couple of cards..............or a big stash of cash( like those people who keep getting gassed and robbed)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Preloading allows a certain amount of hedging re the exchange rate Peter. Works against you when euro is falling and vice versa. 

There is no exchange cost, no charge for use or withdrawal at ATM (I've used in half a dozen countries in ATMs withou a single fail). It has the credibility of VISA at any cash desk. Two cards on the same account (one for partner) have totally different numbers so one can be stopped if lost and the other work.

You can check balance and top up from nominated bank acc instantly by app or SMS? if do online purchases in the euro zone in euros at no cost (I have mine as one of my cards registered on Paypal).

However there a other cards that have most of those advantages and or offer a marginally better rate. But me I am happy, Its easy enough to use my UK CC on the very rare occasion that I have to buy fuel at night or a Sunday

Dick


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

My understanding of the preloaded card refusal is that places that are not linked by phone cannot process payments easily.

This is effectively unmanned fuel outlets and toll booths on motorways.

The card issuers also seem to suggest you avoid car hire and hotel bookings using their products as the payees ring fence a much larger amount than is due and the card can be 'out of balance' for many days until payment is processed, although these scenarios are unlikely to affect motor home owners.

I use my preloaded card almost exclusively for fee free cash withdrawals until near the end of a trip when I run it down at hypermarkets.

All other purchases are made with my Post Office credit card which is commission free.

Davy


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

We are Caxton fans. Ok no fuel from unmanned pumps in France, most places in the Netherlands won't accept it, but never been turned down at any ATM in Europe to date. 

We like the concept of frequent small withdrawals without fee's - very comforting. Back up cards add to that comfort.

Another reason for me is their human touch. A couple of years ago 
I loaded the card ready for a trip and noticed that they had credited us with a considerably higher amount than I'd asked for without debit from our current account.

I checked that our bank hadn't made ammistake and then contacted Caxton. It was their mistake. 

Never one to miss an opportunity, I explained that their mistake had incurred an 'administration fee' of £50 - they honoured this without any question and thanked me for pointing out the error.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

brockley said:


> We are Caxton fans...I explained that their mistake had incurred an 'administration fee' of £50 - they honoured this without any question and thanked me for pointing out the error.


Hope I never bank with you 

Nice one.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I should have added, they got the overpayment back of course, but I was struck at the time by their genuine gratefulness


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

daffodil said:


> alshymer said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot get my Caxton card to work for fuel in France although no problems in supermarkets!!
> ...


That used to be true years ago, but last few years we've found the opposite, never had a UK card refused. Except Caxton of course. I don't know why this keeps cropping up, their website clearly states it can't be used for fuel. We just use it the way we used to use travellers cheques. Best advice so far on this thread is to have two or more alternative payment methods, preferably including Visa and Mastercard. Remember the days when Spanish motorways only accepted Visa and not Mastercard, or was it the other way round.

Out first trip to Gemany last year also taught us the value of having a cash backup!

Malcolm


----------

